# SO cord conductors in raceway?



## DashDingo (Feb 11, 2018)

I have a large piece of equipment that is sitting out in a open production area. Ceilings are about 35’ to the bar joist from the floor.
The equipment/ machine sits about 25’ from the panel.
I have #3 SO hard usage cord that I can drape over from the panel over to the machine to feed it, there are existing jack chain supports coming down from ceiling that I could attach the so cord to with strain reliefs. The cord would be about 10’ off the ground.
My question comes in at the transition of the cord into the panel.
The panel sits on a sheet rock wall, I want to install EMT about 6’ up from the panel and set a pull box on the wall and run the SO cord into it, strip the SO cord conductors long enough to run down the EMT and into the panel without splicing in the pull box.
Can those SO conductors be installed in that 6’ of raceway if the black outer cord sheath is removed?
400.12 (6) states that flexible cord cannot be installed raceways, except as otherwise permitted in the code.
Does anyone know a place in the code that would permit this install? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

This comes up more often with MC or NM, some say if the wires are marked as THHN / THWN, it's okay to strip the jacket and make the transition to conduit. I kind of doubt that the SO cord wires are marked THHN.


----------



## Easy (Oct 18, 2017)

I have never seen a transition from cord to conduit without a splice box. I guess you could add a rigid coupling and a cord grip to the end of conduit. Even that seems lame. Running cord overhead is just not good practice. I think the fire marshal might object. Or plant safety man. Cords just look awful. I have no idea if its code legal to actually do what you describe. The only time I have seen cord in conduit was for temporary hook ups or on smaller machines like 60 amp 480v welders or large industrial sowing machines. They all had detachable cord bodies and fed from disconnects for safety reasons and were mobile units.


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

Since it would go into the panel, the wiring would be considered permanent. You can't use cord as permanent wiring in a building.


----------



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

A Little Short said:


> Since it would go into the panel, the wiring would be considered permanent. You can't use cord as permanent wiring in a building.


If he put a Pyle National receptacle in the JB, and a matching plug on the cord, then it should get a pass at that point. Sounds as though a saw cut and conduit run is in the future though.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

I see such goofball wiring in plants, you don't want to go by what I am used to seeing unless you're looking for a spot on the Gems thread. 

So just starting from scratch, I look at the uses permitted in 400.7



> 400.7 Uses Permitted.
> (A) Uses. Flexible cords and cables shall be used only for
> the following:
> (1) Pendants
> ...


You either have a pendant, a receptacle at the end of a cord hardwired to a box, or you have a cord hardwired to the equipment, with a plug at the end, plugged into a regular hardwired receptacle. 

(A)(3), (A)(6), and (A)(8) are a stretch for this application. 

(A)(7) seems like a possible way to BS your way into a little flexible cord. To get from the panel, up, over, and down, you better be one smooth talking bastard. I think the pendant is your only way.  

I don't see any way this would fly other than a pendant suspended from a box directly above the the machine hookup, or close to it. Could you strip 50' of SO rather than splice in THHN in the box? I doubt it but who cares, nobody would want to do that.


----------



## oliquir (Jan 13, 2011)

SO cord typically only last 10-20 years before it dries and needs to be replaced, install a junction box


----------



## varmit (Apr 19, 2009)

No, you can not support SO cable in this manner. SO cable can not be used as a permanent, hard wired on both ends, wiring method. NEC art. 400

Code compliant options:
1. Run conduit overhead and down to the machine.
2. Run conduit overhead and set junction box. Drop SO cable from box to 
female connector body. Install male plug on short pice of cable or male 
bulkhead plug at machine panel.
3. Saw cut floor and run conduit in or under the slab to machine.


----------

